# Sig SAO questions???????



## T-Dog (Dec 13, 2008)

I have had multiple Sigs over the years and love them, and am looking for one similar to my Kimber 1911 in the p-220 profile in SAO. My question is if the SAO models are designed to be carried locked and cocked like a 1911 even without having the secondary backstrap safety similar to soo many modern 1911's. For those of you who have a SAO Sig, how does the trigger pull compare to 1911's that you have shot.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The GSR is the frame setup you are asking for, thugh they have changed the name. The product line is now found here: http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProduct.aspx?categoryid=25 I've not shot this model before, but then I've never been a fan of the 1911. Not even when I was a BMI in the Army.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a P220 SAO. Very nice trigger, better than my Glocks actually. Maybe 5-6lb with a reset just like the Glocks IMO. I carry cocked and locked, and the thumb safety is all that's needed. Best 45auto I've ever shot actually. Never had a top of the line 1911, but a few, couple Norincos (customized by me) and one Colt. Currently without a 1911, but I'll say the 1911 trigger is smoother and can be made a lot less than 5lbs. So are you talking about the P220, or the GSR or Revolution pistols?
My P220 at the range with me.


----------



## T-Dog (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice looking rig!!! I am looking at the P220 as the only other 1911 I want is a Volkmann Custom "drool", maybe someday. I have had other sigs in the past that were da/sa including my everyday carry p232 but I love the trigger and sao locked and cocked action of my 1911 and wanted to see if it is a fairly similar feel with the p220 sao.


----------



## T-Dog (Dec 13, 2008)

Is your 220 the current favorite?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm kinda wanting a Sig SAO model myself....


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

T-Dog said:


> Is your 220 the current favorite?


Yes...that would be my favorite. It's my only pistol in 45acp right now. Looked at the PT1911, and I figure that to be next on my list. I went through a G21 and G30 other than the 1911's before I got here. Best feature for me on this P220 SAO is that you can engage the thumb safety and still rack the slide to chamber a round. The thumb safety is also ambi and very positive engagement. I had to go with a slip on rubber grip sleeve as nobody makes aftermarket grips for this one yet, and the standard P220 grips won't fit obviously because of the thumb safety. I added the stainless grip screws and a solid stainless rod to mine, and that's all I'll ever do to it. Also...you cannot use an SRT trigger in this model. FYI


----------



## Hank98498 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ram Rod;
I had to get a SAO pistol for one of my jobs. I chose the Sig P-250, and I'm glad I did. It shoots smoothly and well, and I can change caliber back and forth from .45 to 9mm. It was a good choice for me.
I also have a Springfield XD-45 that I like a LOT. I feel the kick a tad more on the P-250, but it shoots so smoothly that the kick just isn't a problem.
I've not tried any of the other Sigs recently, and I only shot a 1911 while in the Army. Didn't like the 1911 very much.
FWIW
Hank, aka Fred


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

I have the Sig 220R SAO and I love it so much that today I bought (DROSed) the 220 Carry SAO. I am mainly a 1911 kind of guy, and I like to describe the SAO as a 1911 disguised as a Sig. The trigger is crisp and breaks at 5 lbs. The main reason that I bought these Sig pistols was that my buddy was having problems with his GSR. So I was the first in the group to get this model.


----------

